# How many passes?



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Im fairly new to machine polishing. Had another today today, Im using a Meg's G220v2 with country lake orange pad and menzerna 203s. I'm happy with the products as they have been recommended for my paint. 

My question is about passes and the amount of time one needs to keep polishing. I don't think I am breaking down the polish enough, how long should I be going over one area, about 2ft by 2ft. 

The area I have been working has got better, less swirls but still quite a few that I'm not happy with. Do I need to keep at it for longer, I'm worried I'm going to go too long and go through the clear coat!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

imo 2ft x 2ft is far too big an area to concentrate on at one time cut it down to 1ft x 2ft 
spread the polish then work it until it goes clear at high speed, work for approx 5mins then slow the speed down and work for a couple more minutes, i find this gives a better finish. 
make sure ur applying the same pressure to all areas otherwise ul get different lengths of cut.


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

The no of passes depends on paint condition! 

If I'm doing a full correction on a heavily swirled paint, I'd go 6 passes for compounding stage with orange or yellow pad, inspect and follow up with 6 or less passes with a finishing polish and a softer(black) pad in case of micromarring from the compounding stage is present! 

After using Menzerna 203 is it micromarring you're talking about?(a few sun shots would help) 

Time to do a test spot with a finer polish and a softer pad(blue/black etc.) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

The paint isn't too bad as it is, only light-medium swirls. Its soft paint. Its not micromarring. I just don't think I'm working it long enough as its only removing some swirls, still quite a few there.

I was only working the product for maybe a minute, its difficult to tell when its all broking down and is ready to buff off. Abit nervous of going too far.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

avit88 said:


> imo 2ft x 2ft is far too big an area to concentrate on at one time cut it down to 1ft x 2ft
> spread the polish then work it until it goes clear at high speed, work for approx 5mins then slow the speed down and work for a couple more minutes, i find this gives a better finish.
> make sure ur applying the same pressure to all areas otherwise ul get different lengths of cut.


Ah I was only working the product for maybe a minute!

Should I be using top speed, 5 on the g220v2 or is 4 enough? By clear do you mean until you can't see it?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

You simply work the products till the defects are removed mate... all products pads compounds differ greatly.. as does use of rotary vs da/orbital. The other element is beware of hitting panels too hard without pdg. If in doubt post some pics and seek advice.. burn throughs can be costly! Just take your time and keep checking the level of correction after several passes.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thats exactly what I'm worried about as I don't have a pdg!!

Its difficult see whats being removed when your actually doing it without buffing the product off and starting again! Will give it another go at the weekend


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You can ignore half the comments a 2x2 foot is fine of an area to work on. That should give you a good 5 passes per the area to work on and you want to be going over that area about 8 times speed 5/6 on a DA is fine. Don't worry about a Paint Gauge with a DA you will not be removing enough paint.

A DA wont damage the paint like a rotary so you can give it some extra if needs be. They stop spinning if you hit an edge so burn through is unlikely.

If you want to give me a call after 4pm tomorrow I can talk you through it for free.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

sohail99 said:


> The no of passes depends on paint condition!
> 
> If I'm doing a full correction on a heavily swirled paint, I'd go 6 passes for compounding stage with orange or yellow pad, inspect and follow up with 6 or less passes with a finishing polish and a softer(black) pad in case of micromarring from the compounding stage is present!
> 
> ...


If you are doing 6 passes for compounding you should be doing 12 passes with polish then 30+ passes with a refining polish at least.

Can't see how you can correct swirls with just 6 passes on a DA.


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ha Ha! Iwas talking about 6 section passes! And Flex 3401VRG can decimate swirls quite quickly with the right pad and compound! 
On severe swirls I use Meguiars 105 or power gloss with a yellow buff& shine pad! (depending on the test spot) works everytime! 

I break out the rotary and woolpad only for compounding after wetsanding! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> You can ignore half the comments a 2x2 foot is fine of an area to work on. That should give you a good 5 passes per the area to work on and you want to be going over that area about 8 times speed 5/6 on a DA is fine. Don't worry about a Paint Gauge with a DA you will not be removing enough paint.
> 
> A DA wont damage the paint like a rotary so you can give it some extra if needs be. They stop spinning if you hit an edge so burn through is unlikely.
> 
> If you want to give me a call after 4pm tomorrow I can talk you through it for free.


what DW is all about:thumb: take a bow that man


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> You can ignore half the comments a 2x2 foot is fine of an area to work on. That should give you a good 5 passes per the area to work on and you want to be going over that area about 8 times speed 5/6 on a DA is fine. Don't worry about a Paint Gauge with a DA you will not be removing enough paint.
> 
> A DA wont damage the paint like a rotary so you can give it some extra if needs be. They stop spinning if you hit an edge so burn through is unlikely.
> 
> If you want to give me a call after 4pm tomorrow I can talk you through it for free.


Thank you so much. You have put my mind at rest 

I have been spreading the polish on speed 2 and then turning it up to 5, over lapping the product, so moving from left to right over lapping as I move down and then up and down again over lapping as I move up. I need to be doing this 8 times? It's quite difficult to see when the product has been broken down too.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

despite what i said there is really no proper answer for this. you need to work the polish until the oils are clear keeping the pad moist and plenty of heat in the paint otherwise it will dry out and ul get buffer marks and pig tails.

what i said is just a general guide u need to adapt ur technique for different polishes to get the best from them as they all behave differently


----------

